# I Like It Big



## Gizmo (24/1/14)

http://www.exhalevapors.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=10552&Click=1165

This is not a bad VV/VW mod that takes a monster battery considering the price.


----------



## Silver (24/1/14)

Wow - that's amazing

With a dual tube and two 3000mah batteries, I could power all my electronics for quite some time in the case of a power failure  if it has that sort of feature...


----------



## Peterson (11/2/14)

Awesome, That's amazing price. I think it is better for me. good


----------



## thekeeperza (11/2/14)

That is huge. The Kayfun would look tiny on that.


----------



## Rex Smit (12/2/14)

that looks like something Jenna Jameson would like...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

